# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Αθήνα-Πειραιάς

## MAuVE

Αθήνα-Πειραιάς έγραφαν τα πράσινα λεωφορεία (υπάρχουν άραγε ακόμη;) που ξεκινούσαν από το Σύνταγμα και τερματίζαν στο Χατζηκυριάκειο.

Θα ήθελα να μάθω πως προχωράει η σύνδεση του Πειραιά με την Αθήνα.
Γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχει σε εκκρεμότητα το Πρ. Ηλίας -Spirosco. 
Επίσης κάποιος δρόμος υπάρχει μέσω Καλλιθέας.

Σε δοκιμή που έκανα σήμερα είδα ότι έχω ένα 12dB S/Ν με το AP του macrx.
Βέβαια η ταχύτητα ήταν μόνο 2Mbps λόγω D-Link από την άλλη μεριά. Τώρα που ο hook κάνει ριζική αναβάθμιση, μήπως θα ήταν χρήσιμο ένα backbone link Κορυδαλός-Γκύζη ;

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι ας τοποθετηθούν, παρακαλώ.

----------


## JS

Υπάρχει πιθανότητα σύνδεσης με χρήση του λινκ JS-vardas το οποίο υπολειτουργεί λόγω δικιάς μου καθυστέρισης.
Υπάρχει μεν αλλά με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (~50KB/s)

----------


## papashark

Spyrosco - Π. Ήλίας (1286<>405)

Εγώ από την μεριά μου έχω καθυστερήση σε 2 σημεία.

Το πρώτο είναι o router που ευελπιστώ ότι μπορεί να είναι έτοιμος και αύριο οπότε μέσα στην Βδομάδα (τρίτη) να πάει επάνω και να ξαναρχίσουμε δοκιμές και στοχεύσεις.

Το δεύτερο σημείο που καθυστερώ είναι η αγορά κεραίας Pacific Wireless 24db. Είχα συννεοηθεί με κάποιον να πάρει 3-4 για μένα, μέχρι τις 15 δεν είχε φέρει ο lamos οπότε είναι σε εκρεμμότητα.....  ::

----------


## dti

> Το δεύτερο σημείο που καθυστερώ είναι η αγορά κεραίας Pacific Wireless 24db. Είχα συννεοηθεί με κάποιον να πάρει 3-4 για μένα, μέχρι τις 15 δεν είχε φέρει ο lamos οπότε είναι σε εκρεμμότητα.....


Θα έχω μία 24άρα Pacific, ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιημένη, από μία ανταλλαγή που θα κάνω. 
Οπότε την παίρνεις αν θες σε καλή τιμή...

----------


## papashark

OK, μου κάνει.

Μόνο να πάρω αύριο ένα τηλεφωνάκι να ακυρώσω την παραγγελεία

----------


## HdkiLLeR

Παίδες υπάρχει και σε φάση ανάπτυξης(η αρχή ήδη έγεινε) το link HdkiLLeR(Ν.Ηράκλειο) - stelios #1540(Πειραιάς - Ταμπούρια).

----------


## papashark

Το ζητούμενο είναι να υπάρχουν ΒΒ links και από τις δύο μεριές και η απόσταση να μην είναι τρελή.....  ::  

Ακόμα δε, περιμένω να μου πείτε σε τι ρύθμιση ισχύος είχατε τις κάρτες στο Link που κάνατε για να καταλάβουμες πόσο καλά πήγε.

Εάν δεν είχατε κατεβάσει καθόλου τις κάρτες και παίζατε με τα 30mw ισχύς που έχει συν το πιάτο, τότε το κατόρθωμα στο λινκ είναι μόνο ο χαμηλός θόρυβος και όχι η απόσταση.... (που ο θόρυβος είναι μεγάλο θέμα βέβαια)  ::  

Για αυτό περιμένουμε τα υπόλοιπα δεδομένα από εσάς !

Α, ακόμα δεν μου έχεις πει εάν πιάνεις το 405 από το σπίτι σου (για να έχει νόημα να συζητάμε για ΒΒ)

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα σύνδεσης με χρήση του λινκ JS-vardas το οποίο υπολειτουργεί λόγω δικιάς μου καθυστέρισης.
> Υπάρχει μεν αλλά με χαμηλή ταχύτητα (~50KB/s)


Αν γίνει αυτό το link και προχωρήσει το link του macrx με μένα, θα έχουμε και άλλη εναλλακτική διαδρομή, μέσω του js αφού έχω πέσει πάνω του με κατευθυντικό.

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Το ζητούμενο είναι να υπάρχουν ΒΒ links και από τις δύο μεριές και η απόσταση να μην είναι τρελή.....  )


Εάν λειτουργεί και βοηθάει στην λειτουργία του δικτύου τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει με την απόσταση;  :: 




> Ακόμα δε, περιμένω να μου πείτε σε τι ρύθμιση ισχύος είχατε τις κάρτες στο Link που κάνατε για να καταλάβουμε πόσο καλά πήγε.)


EIRP σύνολο είναι περίπου στα 27-28dbm, δεν λέω σε καμιά περίπτωση πως έχω νόμιμο Link μα γίνονται προσπάθειες να γίνει. Όπως έχει αναφερθεί αρκετές φορές στις δοκιμές έχουμε χρησιμοποιήσει διαχωρισμό του σήματος εκπομπής από το σήμα λήψης το οποίο έχει ενισχυθεί(χρησιμοποιώντας έναν προενισχητή λήψης). Εάν φτιαχτεί τελικός ένας καλός τέτοιος προενισχυτής θα μπορέσει να πέσει κι άλλο η ισχύς. Πάντως δεν νομίζω να έχω δημιουργήσει σε κανέναν μέχρι στιγμής πρόβλημα και σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εννοείται πως συζητάμε λύσεις.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντος είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση να βγαίνει ο Πειραιάς με ένα hop στα Β.Π συμφωνείς;

----------


## Alexandros

HDKiller δεν κοιτάς μήπως κάνουμε μαζί ένα link?

Υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα Interfaces και κεραίες και αν γίνεται η απόσταση είναι πιο λογική. Συνδέομαι κατ' ευθείαν με Spirosco που (θα) είναι επίσης κομβικό σημείο για Πειραιά και νομίζω ότι εφόσον είναι εφικτό είναι καλή περίπτωση.

Αύριο μεσημέρι-απόγευμα θα βρίσκομαι στην ταράτσα για βελτιστοποιήσεις των links μου με jabarlee και Spirosco οπότε αν θέλεις κάτι μου λες.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## spirosco

Καλη η μειωση των hops, καλο ειναι επισης να υπαρχουν εναλλακτικες διαδρομες αλλα πιο καλο 
απ'ολα ειναι να υπαρχει μια μεθοδικοτητα στον τροπο που αναπυζεται το δικτυο.
Δεν λεω, καλο ειναι ενα link που εξυπηρετει το δικτυο, αλλα μην εχουμε και αυταπατες.
Οι μεγαλες αποστασεις ηταν, ειναι και θα ειναι ανασταλτικος παραγοντας, εκτος κι αν αλλαξει η νομοθεσια.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου, το ουσιαστικο κερδος των μακρινων links ειναι η συγκομιδη πολυτιμων πληροφοριων 
και εμπειριας που μπορει να μας χρησιμευσει μελλοντικα.
Δεν μπορουμε ομως να στηριξουμε το δικτυο σε "οριακες βασεις".

Φιλικα, Σπυρος

----------


## papashark

Εγώ προσωπικά προτειμώ περισσότερα Hops με καλύτερο σήμα, καλύτερη ταχύτητα και νόμιμη ισχύ.

Θα προτειμούσα εάν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να κάνω ένα κοντίντερο λινκ και να παίξω με g και ας κάνω αντί για ένα, 6 hops αλλά με g, και να έχω λίγο παραπάνω lag και 4 φορές παραπάνω ταχύτητα.

Θα προτειμούσα να περάσω από 5 ΒΒ κόμβους και να έχω 10 ακόμα διεξόδους από το να είμαι σε ένα λινκ που να περνάει σουβλάκι την μισή αθήνα.......

Είναι εύκολο να κάνεις 10+ χιλιόμετρα με 30db, και εγώ θα μπορούσα να είχα συνδέσει έτσι την Βούλα με τον Πειραιά, απλά όμως δεν το έκανα....


Μπορούμε τελικά να μάθουμε τι ακριβώς έχετε κάνει ? Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει σε αυτό το Link ?

----------


## HdkiLLeR

> Θα προτιμούσα να περάσω από 5 ΒΒ κόμβους και να έχω 10 ακόμα διεξόδους από το να είμαι σε ένα λινκ που να περνάει σουβλάκι την μισή αθήνα.......


Το θέμα είναι πως δεν υπάρχουν 5 αλλά ούτε 1 καλά καλά...Όταν φτάσει το δίκτυο σε αυτό το σημείο να ξέρεις πως εγώ θα είμαι ο πρώτος που θα βοηθήσω στο να γίνει η υλοποίηση του. Μέχρι τότε όμως δεν βλέπω κάτι καλύτερο να προσφέρεται.




> Μπορούμε τελικά να μάθουμε τι ακριβώς έχετε κάνει ? Τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει σε αυτό το Link ?


Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις σχετικά με την ισχύ εξοπλισμό κλπ τα έχουμε αναφέρει όλα στα προηγούμενα post που έχω κάνει είτε εγώ είτε ο Στέλιος. Αναφορικά μπορώ να σου πώ τα εξής: 

1)Κάρτες cisco 340 αμερικάνικες και οι 2
2)Πιάτακια focus prime 80άρια(σχεδόν 80άρια δηλαδή  :: )
3)Feeders απο τον Στέλιο με διπλό-μονόπολο μέσα(διαχωρισμός του σήματος εκπομπής απο αυτό της λήψης)
4)Ένας προενισχυτής λήψης και μέχρι να τελειώσει η κατασκευή του Link θα υπάρξει και δεύτερος.
5)Το κανάλι που χρησιμοποιούμε είναι το 10.

Τώρα EIRP απο την πλευρά μου είναι 27~28dbm αν και με τις αλαγές των ενισχυτών αυτό θα μειωθεί.




> Είναι εύκολο να κάνεις 10+ χιλιόμετρα με 30db, και εγώ θα μπορούσα να είχα συνδέσει έτσι την Βούλα με τον Πειραιά, απλά όμως δεν το έκανα....


Κακώς γιατί με τα δικά μας αποτελέσματα μιλάμε ότι με 27 περίπου dbm(δηλαδή με το μισό σήμα απο αυτά που αναφέρεις εσύ) υπάρχει link 17Χλμ και όχι 10. Άρα για την μισή απόσταση το link θα μπορούσε να παίξει και σε νόμιμα πλαίσια(διαχωρίσοντας λήψη/εκπομπή και με χρήση προενιχητή στην λήψη οκ :: 

Προς το παρόν το link δεν λειτουργεί μιας και η πρώτη φάση ήταν δοκιμαστική και λόγο του ότι πλέον ο κόμβος μου είναι κάτω για γενική αλλαγή ::   :: . Νομίζω ότι έδωσα μια γενική εικόνα για το τί παίζει με το link αυτό εκτός εάν είναι κάτι που το ξέχασα  :: 

Alexandros: Αυτόν τον καιρό φίλε μου δυστυχώς δεν έχω καθόλου χρόνο για δοκιμές εάν ξεμπλέξω κάποια στιγμή τότε μιλάμε.

----------


## Thanosch

Δεν ξερω αν εχετε δει την θεα απο την ταρατσα μου αλλα μπορει να σας αρεσει  ::  Αν ειν αι κατι που πρεπει να γινει μπορω να με πιεσω για ν'ανεβασω ΑΡ .  ::  Υπαρχει ομαδα μελετης να δει αν θα βοηθησει το σημειο ?  ::  Μην αγορασω τον εξοπλισμο αδικα ...  ::

----------


## papashark

photo ?

----------


## Thanosch

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4550

Σωστα ...  ::  ξεχασα να την βαλω  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Δεν ξερω αν εχετε δει την θεα απο την ταρατσα μου αλλα μπορει να σας αρεσει


Εγώ πάντος την κεραία μου την είδα.
Βέβαια, μας χωρίζουν 10 χιλιόμετρα.
Γι' αυτό δες μήπως μπορείς να συνδεθείς στον ΑΤΙΑ.
Θα σε βγάλει και προς Αθήνα και προς Πειραιά, όπως λέει ο τίτλος της παρούσας ενότητας.

----------

